
FileMaker 16 released - thirdsun
http://www.filemaker.com/products/whats-new
======
thirdsun
While I've outgrown the FileMaker platform a while ago, I always liked the
idea of a very visual, fast and easy to grasp approach to database and
application development.

With this version FileMaker finally opened up to external services, supporting
JSON and communication to REST APIs via curl natively. Welcome and overdue
features in my opinion.

